# Audi Releases Livery Pictures of R18 Ahead of Sunday's Le Mans Test



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has dropped a collection of photos from a recent test at Paul Riccard of the R18 testing with what appears to be full livery paint schemes. Interestingly, there's more than just the different access colors if these are the final paint schemes as cars like the #3 above seem to have more silver and less exposed carbon than cars like the #1 shown below.










You'll also not the use of the 'Audi ultra' nomenclature on the car. This new term is being pushed by Audi to signify its lightweight engineering.

As mentioned, Audi will return to Le Mans this weekend for the official test on Sunday and will be on the Circuit des 24 Heueres along with Peugeot, Aston Martin and the rest of the competitors who will contest the race in June.

Check out more photos in our photo gallery below.

* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Endurance Info is now reporting that the color schemes of the cars may change again by inspection tomorrow.


----------

